# Robot analogico siguelineas



## jorquesano (May 6, 2006)

HOLA. desde hace tiempo ke estoy intentando construir un robot sigulineas con sensores CNY70, pero sin usar ningun tipo de pic ni circuiteria complicada, simplemente hacerlos usando las señales ke me dan los sensores, ke me digan como se conectan,y despues amplificar esas señales para ke puedan mover dos motores DC, todo esto de forma analogica. les agradeceria muchísimo su ayuda, gracias por adelantado.


----------



## microbitoz (Jun 23, 2006)

Puedes utilizar simplemente 2 transistores, esos los eliges dependiendo de la corriente de los motores (tal vez puedas utilizar el 2N2222 si tus motores son chicos), y la señal de el CNY70 la conectas a la base del transistor. Para ello debes utilizar 2 CNY70, uno para cada rueda. tambien conecta una resistencia de la base a tierra, de esta forma tendras algo similar a un uno o a un cero en el transistor.

Ojalá te funcione, ya lo hice una vez pero fué con fotoresistencias, lo que necesitas  es muy similar.


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/glafebre/miguelito.htm
http://www.freewebs.com/glafebre/hyperion.htm

espero que te sirvan porque yo no entiendo muxo de esto (mas bien nada) jeje

saludos


----------



## Randy (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.x-robotics.com/

buscalo esta  exactmanete lo que quieres

anuke la idea de los  transistores me parece muy agradable


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 28, 2006)

una cosa, en el circuito del robot siguelineas de esa pagina no encuentro (para variar) la pila y los sensores NT... esos que pone para que sigan la linea

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 28, 2006)

vale ya se donde estan jeje pero tengo otra duda: los motores de cuantos w tienen que ser¿?

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 28, 2006)

"se puede usar cualquier motor de CC de unos 5 o 6 voltios y que no consuma demasiado para no agotar las pilas o baterías demasiado deprisa"

me contesto yo solo jeje

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 28, 2006)

lo que si que no se (como siempre) es donde estan las pilas aver si alguien me lo pudiera decir
¿es donde pone power?

saludos


----------



## Randy (Jun 29, 2006)

oye...

te lo entrego en bandeja de plata y tu me preguntas "donde se conecta la alimentacion"

no lo queria decir en el primer post, pero no sabes leer?

primero deberias de aprender lo mas basico de electronica ( como prender un led, por ejemplo) y luego te vas a lo grande( como armar un sigue lineas....

no quiero quitarte tus ganas de armarlo, es solo que, no sabes ni gatear y ya quieres correr....( entiendes eso verdad?)

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 30, 2006)

si. para hacer algo de electronica necesito un osciloscopio un amperimetro y todos esos aparatos?¿


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 30, 2006)

en cualquier caso... (me voy a comprar un libro de iniciacion para empezar desde cero y luego ir avanzando) pero no creo que a nadie le importe decirme lo que hay que poner en lo que e sañalado arriva...

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola,

Te anexo la imagen con la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 1, 2006)

(reito que voy a empezar de 0...) ya me da asta verguenza preguntar ops: pero esque me hacia ilu armar el siguelineas... ops:  ¿que es la linea negra y la roja? sulongo que hacen referencia al polo negativo y positivo pero... ops: 

saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 1, 2006)

Hola,

Teniendo en cuenta que apenas comienzas, creo que no suponías que las flechitas marcadas con VCC tenían que unirse, y las flechitas hacia abajo también, por lo que me tome la libertad de agregar unas conexiones haciendo esas uniones. (esas conexiones están representadas por las líneas de colores, como las líneas se cruzan solo se conectan si hay un puntico de conexión)

Saludos.


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 1, 2006)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## gatteen (Ene 11, 2008)

jeje mira zapeitor, yo tambien estoy con ese proyecto, mira, donde dice Vcc va el positivo de tu bateria y donde dice GND va el negativo

ese circuito es de lo mas sencillo, y muy pequeño asi que la verdad si te lo recomiendo, yo aprendi lo mas basico con este proyecto

pues alli van los polos de tu bateria, tambien creo que necesitaras ayuda con los sensores y los motores, ya que los motores deben de dar lento 

si eres de la republica mexicana, en crya.com.mx vas a encontrar mucha ayuda con lo que es hardware del robot o sea, motores, engranajes y en si toda la ayuda que necesites

para cualquier cosa ya sabes 

ahora voy yo, necesitho saber si en el circuito analogo de x-robotics.com los sensores cny70 pueden ser reemplazados por 2 fototransistores y 2 leds infrarrojos de esos pequeñitos rectangulares, en lugar de los que son como LED's....

si alguien me puede responder esto se lo agradeceria mucho de verdad..


----------



## lucifer (Ene 31, 2008)

he armado el circuito de x-robotics y no me ha funcionado... despues he visto en otro foro donde tambien hablan de este circuito que a nadie le ha funcionado tampoco u_u... pero algunos dicen que con una pequeña modificacion funciona... alguien sabe cual seria aquella modificacion?...

o por ultimo... cual seria un circuito que haga lo mismo que el de x-robotics?...


----------



## gatteen (Feb 1, 2008)

mira, te puedes poner en contacto con el ingeniero dueño de la página de x-robotics.com
y el te dirá cual es el problema.
yo ya lo hice y me funcionó muy bien, pero la verdad no me acuerdo ni que le hice, porque eso fue hace mucho y ya el correo lo he borrado de mi bandeja de entrada.

investiga en la pagina su correo y el te respondera...

suerte y... SI FUNCIONA..!


----------



## Rockero (Sep 27, 2008)

Yo estoy igual.. el de x-robotics no me va.. y he mirado y repasado todo, y no hay manera..

Tienen correo?


----------

